# Cm7 1.7 problems.



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been running 1.6 and recently flashes omfgb 1.3 and couldn't go reliable four g so i decided to come back over to cm7 but I can't get past the htc splash screen. I have tried restoring 1.6 and not wiping data, and I have tried wiping all three, it just won't boot. I see the thread said I need the newest version of cwr, what version is that?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

stayin100 said:


> I've been running 1.6 and recently flashes omfgb 1.3 and couldn't go reliable four g so i decided to come back over to cm7 but I can't get past the htc splash screen. I have tried restoring 1.6 and not wiping data, and I have tried wiping all three, it just won't boot. I see the thread said I need the newest version of cwr, what version is that?


1) The latest version is 5.0.2.1. If you don't have the latest version, ROM Manager should notify you when you open it.
2) I'd stick with 1.6.1. It seems like 1.7 has audio and bluetooth issues. Other than the network location issue (which all AOSP ROMs have), I have no issues with 1.6.1 and I'm getting great (20+ hours) battery life on the stock kernel. You can get 1.6.1 here:

http://goo-inside.me/cm/mecha/rc/


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

Could try switching to Team Win Recovery, too. CWR can be fussy sometimes.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"dodgerslim said:


> Could try switching to Team Win Recovery, too. CWR can be fussy sometimes.


Amon RA is pretty good


----------



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

Updated my cwr and it booted fine. Played around for awhile and then tried to use boot manager to load bamf forever on an SD card slot and as usual boot manager gave me hell and I didn't have a nandroid, so I just wiped and flashed bamf forever 1.5 and I'm checking it out for a while. Seems to be a nice ROM, will see how battery life is, its weird being back on a sense ROM.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I tried gingeritis 3d the other day and all the eye candy was nice but I love my bolt lean.

Sent from my AOSP'd ADR6400L


----------

